# Pelicans shopping Ryan Anderson and Austin Rivers



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482294253104955393


----------



## Diable

Yeah, they probably can not do that Asik deal unless they dump another salary some way. Doubt that you can give Rivers away without throwing in some sweetener, but if you were giving away Anderson for a late first you could probably throw him in.


----------



## Marcus13

Austin Rivers SUCKS - they should be trying to dump his ass


----------



## Dissonance

Clips may try to get him to reunite him with daddy only if they're out of top FA race.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

They should drop Austin Rivers on Doc's doorstep in a basket.


----------



## Bogg

I feel like Orlando should be all over that package given that they're short on perimeter shooting. Something like......Anderson and Rivers into Orlando's cap space for Andrew Nicholson and Moe Harkless plus maybe the first-round pick that Orlando has from the Lakers several years down the line?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

The Rockets should have just taken Anderson back and upgraded the point guard spot and bench. Maybe they still will.


----------

